# Boston School Police



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Position Title : School Police Officer

*Reports to: *Chief of Safety Services and/or Headmaster, Principal or designee

*Terms: *Boston Police Officer Union, hourly rate for School Police Officer, 40 hours per week.

*General Description: *

Under the direction of the Chief of Safety Services, designee or School Administrator, the School Police Officer will assist in maintaining safety and good order in school buildings and grounds. He/she will set a good example in professional appearance and speech, serve as a link between students and other school support staff, and exercise appropriate safety and law enforcement procedures.

*Responsibilities: *


Takes appropriate action in the event of a disturbance or incident as directed by Principal, Headmaster or Chief of Safety Services in accordance with the building security plan and Department of Safety Services procedures.

Observes and reports any potential problem in or around the school and effects appropriate action when necessary.

Submits written reports as required by Department of Safety Services.

Serves on emergency school support team as directed by Chief of Safety Services.

Investigates incidents as directed.

Assists in supervision of student movement in and out of school buildings and grounds, including school parking area, in school yard before school, at recess, at dismissal and when students are boarding or leaving buses.

Provides technical assistance in areas of safety and security to school administrators.

Assists School Department personnel, students and parents with the court process.

Successfully completes training programs as required by the Chief of Safety Services.

Performs other appropriate duties that may be assigned by the Chief of Safety Services.

*Job Requirements: *


High School Diploma or G.E.D.

Employees shall be required as a condition of employment to apply for and obtain special police powers and shall maintain such powers during their term of employment.

Each newly-hired employee shall obtain special police powers within ninety (90) calendar days of employment unless the Chief of Safety Services shall grant an extension of time therefore.

Physical Standards:

Each new employee shall be required to successfully complete the physical examination as stated in Union contract and shall be required to pass a physical fitness test to include but not be limited to the following:

Complete a one-mile run in a prescribed time frame

Complete an obstacle course consisting of job related functions, i.e., running, climbing stairs, crossing a balance beam, movement/lifting of a weighed dummy and a stretcher carry before being employed.

Possess a valid Massachusetts Driver's license and acceptable driving record

Have access to motor vehicle on all work days

Current authorization to work in the United States - Candidates must have such authorization by their first day of employment

This position is subject to the City of Boston residency ordinance.

*Preferred: *


Bilingual

Experience or training in working with adolescents in urban public school setting

Experience working in a multi-cultural/multi-ethnic setting

Successful completion of appropriate course of study given by a recognized criminal justice agency

Please refer to www.bostonpublicschools.org/ohc (under "Employee Benefits and Policies") for more information on salary and compensation. Salaries are listed by Unions and Grade/Step.

The Boston Public Schools, in accordance with its nondiscrimination policies, does not discriminate in its programs, facilities, or employment or educational opportunities on the basis of race, color, age, criminal record (inquiries only), disability, homelessness, sex/gender, gender identity, religion, national origin, ancestry, sexual orientation, genetics or military status, and does not tolerate any form of retaliation, or bias-based intimidation, threat or harassment that demeans individuals' dignity or interferes with their ability to learn or work.

School Police Officer - Boston, MA - Indeed Mobile


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think it's been said many, many times before........................ARM THESE POOR FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

